# "The Sneakies" & Speed Camera's



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

I took the TT out for a Sunday blast two weeks ago.

On a dual carriageway I passed a feckin white transit in a layby with both doors wide open.

Whizzing passed I noticed that the back of the tranny was loaded with two serious looking cameras and other gizmos.

Ever had that sinking feeling that your licence and you may soon be parting? Having waited for the 14 day notice period, nothing arrived.....YES!

Maybe it was just pot luck as the two muppets in the front of the tranny were reading papers and having a tea break when I looked in as I passed. Could it be that they had run out of film and were waiting on a re-fill to catch other poor bastards or more probable, they were having a fly read of the papers, burping & farting, followed by 40 winks at the tax payers expense


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You are one lucky doodah !


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> You are one lucky doodah !


Oi, mind yer fuckin language


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

:-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Oi, mind yer fuckin language


Oy Vaggers, I used the word doodah in the right context and not the word that turns itself into doodah. So dont be a doodah  (?)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lucky they didn't have digital cameras then. Seems more and more do.

A friend of mine got done on the A92 to Kirkcaldy (a dual carriageway for those that don't know the road) in both directions. He was on the way to drop his daughter off at day care and got done for 84mph in a 70mph, then on the way back got done again for 85mph in a 70mph. The camera was set for 82mph apparently! They had a digital.......no escape!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> :-X


What an entirely apt post Nick. Sort of sums up the motorist's lot. 8)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> :-X


lol...


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

As I found, you don't have to wait for 14 days...give it a few days and then ring up the local traffic plod....they can tell you whether you are about to be served with a penalty. My local plod was very friendly and even asked about the car!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

; Thought it was 30 days.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I took the TT out for a Sunday blast two weeks ago.
> 
> On a dual carriageway I passed a feckin white transit in a layby with both doors wide open.
> 
> ...


Was this the transit van that you drive into TTs with ? :


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

"Was this the transit van that you drive into TTs with ? "

....a cunning plan

Fit the tranny with those monster axles and wheels and then just run over the burping/farting/sleeping sneakies in the filth mobile.

....catch that on film you b***ards


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> As I found, you don't have to wait for 14 days...give it a few days and then ring up the local traffic plod....they can tell you whether you are about to be served with a penalty. Â My local plod was very friendly and even asked about the car!


Bang goes the, 'it wasn't me' excuse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

or...

Thank you for calling us about your speeding incident last week(Mr Racer)...how apt. Clearly you are as deeply concerned as we are here at HQ about this incident.

We did not get your full registration number as you sped by but now that we can confirm your name and incident locus, would a nice complimentary 12 month ban and Â£1000 fine "suit you Sir?"


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Defo 14 days and you are in the clear, if it arrives after that they argue the toss big time [smiley=argue.gif]

I have a laser detector and have passed two of these vans and it has not gone off, which means that they are not always firing you should be lucky


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TTrrrrrrrrr, good to have you back; have you got your 3.2 ordered yet :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Defo 14 days and you are in the clear, if it arrives after that they argue the toss big time


Unfortunately, this is not exactly correct. The notice of intended prosecution must be *sent* within 14 days, but delays in the postal service do not count as part of the 14 days. Therefore, if the letter arrives after 18days, but was sent within 14days of the alleged offence, the prosecution stands...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I got banned after the NIP had taken 8 weeks to arrive, so don't start celebrating good fortune too soon...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

I think any prosecution would fall on it's arse if A NIP took 8 weeks to arrive. Providing you challenged it.

"me lud' but can you remember who was driving your car on a certain day/time approx 8 weeks ago...no. Case dismissed."

Also, I have already celebrated getting off with this, so feck them they can sing for it


----------



## SMUDGER (May 17, 2003)

this is easy just flash ur badge!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

